# Coleccion de Proyectos de Circuitos de Audio didacticos



## elaficionado (Feb 11, 2013)

Hola.

*Contenido*

Amplificadores de poder 
Fuentes de poder 
Preamplificadores 
Control de tonos 
Construccion de bafles (bocinas) 
Amplificadores para guitarra 
Amplificadores para difusion publica 
Audio intercomunicador 
Filtro preamplificado conversor de cassette-vinyl para grabar en calidad cd

chao.
elaficionado.


----------

